# Think you have problems driving your motor home!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A tight squeeze.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

And I thought Pass o' the Cattle was bad 8O 8O 

Anyone know where this was filmed?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> A tight squeeze.


No thanks. I'll deffo pass on that one.


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

piece of cake :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Keith


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure but that looks like Trollstigen in Norway if it is we're hoping to do it next year :lol: :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Forestboy said:


> Not sure but that looks like Trollstigen in Norway if it is we're hoping to do it next year :lol: :roll:


I think you are right. Been there done that got the T Shirt


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG - my nightmares are all real!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


So have I but I cant remember it looking like that, but there again when you are going down or up your too busy trying not to die.. :lol: ..

Hi 
I have been down the one that Frank shows, I do not know what happened to my reply about where it is, spooky!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Heres a map of a more interesting one not far from Bergen










and the Trollstigen


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG - I dont ever want to go on that road it makes me feel sick just looking at it.

Ranks alongside this walk !!!!!!!


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi we used to go over the Mont Cenis pass on the Italian/French border with trucks till they put a 19ton rigid truck only (ie No Artics) weight limit on the road. These pics from the late 70's




























Regards Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Road*



sallytrafic said:


> Heres a map of a more interesting one not far from Bergen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What I forgot to point out at Lyseboten is the last big loop (with the straight sides) is all underground


----------

